# November Midwest and New Jersey shows



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Am I mistaken, or are these 2 on the same day?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*2 shows*

hey bob if u r in charge of seting this show up u need to change the date of it to nov 14 or nov 28 alot of guys r counting on u and tom to be here in indiana on nov 21 u 2 promest mike u 2 would be here


----------

